# The Ultimate Accessory



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

raying:​
Of course my wife saw this and said "NO" and then I think she ran out of the house or something screaming! :mooooh:

(If the video doesn't play, just click the image, this is wicked cool!)


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Cool! I think my wife would like that. How much?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes please... thankfully Im a single man...


----------

